# Whats a good site for ds flashcarts?



## craftsygaming (Sep 28, 2016)

it HAS to accept paypal tho


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 28, 2016)

nds-card.com GBATemp's official sponsor who also happens to have good prices


----------



## craftsygaming (Sep 28, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> nds-card.com GBATemp's official sponsor who also happens to have good prices


Paypal accepted? have some extra credit on there and want to use it


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 28, 2016)

craftsygaming said:


> Paypal accepted? have some extra credit on there and want to use it


Only PayPal accepted


----------



## craftsygaming (Sep 28, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Only PayPal accepted


Thanks for the superultrafastresponse. faster than the speed of light actually xD


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 28, 2016)

craftsygaming said:


> Thanks for the superultrafastresponse. faster than the speed of light actually xD


No problem, anything to help out


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 28, 2016)

*hijacks discussion* (sorry)
Does anyone know of a reputable retailer that sells a DSTT, and accepts Visa?


----------



## craftsygaming (Sep 28, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> *hijacks discussion* (sorry)
> Does anyone know of a reputable retailer that sells a DSTT, and accepts Visa?



i saw dstt on nds-card.com, paypal accepts visa


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yep what he said!


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 28, 2016)

I'd rather not make a PayPal account. The reason why? I bought a Visa gift card just to put up with these shady guys. Sure, I could still make a PayPal account, but that'd be a lot of hassle over something I'd only use once anyway.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 28, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I'd rather not make a PayPal account. The reason why? I bought a Visa gift card just to put up with these shady guys. Sure, I could still make a PayPal account, but that'd be a lot of hassle over something I'd only use once anyway.


Eh not too much of a hassle


----------



## craftsygaming (Sep 28, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Eh not too much of a hassle


quick question, how long does it take to ship?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 29, 2016)

craftsygaming said:


> quick question, how long does it take to ship?


Free shipping = 1-2 months, Payed shipping = unsure but should be pretty darn fast!


----------

